# Dog Barking Issue



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, my neighbor's wife has apparently been frustrated for a long time because when we are not home, our dogs bark quite a bit (they are inside the house) and she claims she can hear them in her house and it's frustrating her. This was relayed to me via her husband this past weekend. He said she was on the verge of calling the police. Don't think they could do anything, but that statement indicates to me the possibility of legal action, and if nothing else an ongoing source of tension. Her husband is the greatest guy you'd ever meet. We hunt and fish together, and I promised him I'd do what I could do reduce this problem.

First of all, I know, I know, one of the main points of the dogs is to bark when we're not home. Trust me, no burglar in his right mind would ever break into this house. That's one of the most frustrating aspects of this ... to keep the peace I'm going to attempt to stop my crew from doing what I want them doing when I'm not home. 

So I actually ordered a set of bark collars for the two large dogs. I immediately knew they were of pretty inferior quality and sent them back. Tons of models to choose from and plenty of reviews, but it's really harder and harder to screen out the "planted" reviews these days. So do any of you guys use one of the many brands and have great things to say about it? I figure with all of the hunters on here someone uses training/bark collars.

Also, has anyone had any experience with those devices that emit a high frequency noise when a dog barks? I'm wondering if placing a couple of those in different locations would stop it as well?

Last question. I see training/bark collars that come in pairs with controls for each collar on the remote. But they only seem to respond to the remote. Is anyone aware of that type of setup that also works automatically when the dogs are alone?

Thanks for any answers. This situation is most likely going to cost a considerable amount of $$$ to straighten out. Any guidance that starts me out with quality versus junk will help.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

We had a neighbor that complained about our dogs barking during the day (also inside dogs). I finally just yelled to the neighor to get a **** job and she wouldnt have to worry about the dogs bothering her during the day when we are at work...she stopped complaining.

it's a suggestion...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds like your nieghbor is mentally unbalanced. Tell her to crank up stereo and STF up!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

aggie82josh said:


> We had a neighbor that complained about our dogs barking during the day (also inside dogs). I finally just yelled to the neighor to get a **** job and she wouldnt have to worry about the dogs bothering her during the day when we are at work...she stopped complaining.
> 
> it's a suggestion...


x2


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Rent the movie Grown Ups, do what Kevin James did to his dog. Just messing with you I have no answers for your problems. Good Luck


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

aggie82josh said:


> We had a neighbor that complained about our dogs barking during the day (also inside dogs). I finally just yelled to the neighor to get a **** job and she wouldnt have to worry about the dogs bothering her during the day when we are at work...she stopped complaining.
> 
> it's a suggestion...


I would turn on tejano music and play it as loud as it would go all night long every night until the dogs stopped barking...


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Heck, I tell my neighbors that is my wireless security system?


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Owners should not let constantly barking dogs be a problem to others.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

aggie82josh said:


> We had a neighbor that complained about our dogs barking during the day (also inside dogs). I finally just yelled to the neighor to get a **** job and she wouldnt have to worry about the dogs bothering her during the day when we are at work...she stopped complaining.
> 
> it's a suggestion...


What if she was a stay at home mom. my wife stays at home and our neighbors dogs used to bark all day and night like that and wake the baby up. He finally got tired of us yelling at his dogs to shut up and brought them inside. You must have some loud barking dogs for your neighbor to hear them from inside your house over to her house.

Barking dogs is part of living in a neighborhood I have found. As long as a neighbor trys to correct it I don't mind it. If they are sitting inside and just letting them bark for hours (like my neighbor did) that's when its a problem. So your doing good by trying to correct the issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

big john o said:


> I would turn on tejano music and play it as loud as it would go all night long every night until the dogs stopped barking...


So...you would be up all day because of my dogs and up all night because of your tejano music? Doesn't bother me any I'm a heavy sleeper  Plus I'm not a tight ***, my house is insulated well. So, no matter how loud you play your music inside your house, I will not hear it in mine


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

to the original poster...do your dogs have plenty of toys/chew toys to keep them entertained during the day? If it's seperation anxiety, you might try melatonin (sp).


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> Heck, I tell my neighbors that is my wireless security system?


I know. And I'm about to try to disable mine.

She works, so this is happening on week nights and weekends if we aren't home. And telling her to just **** isn't an option. Like I mentioned her husband is a great, great guy and I don't want to lose the friendship over this.

At first my wife and I thought she was saying it just to cause problems for us (that's another story in and of itself). But, wife and I went out and down the street a bit and you can hear them a few houses down. So she probably can hear them.

So any dog whisperers with a good recommendation on collars?


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> What if she was a stay at home mom. my wife stays at home and our neighbors dogs used to bark all day and night like that and wake the baby up. He finally got tired of us yelling at his dogs to shut up and brought them inside. You must have some loud barking dogs for your neighbor to hear them from inside your house over to her house.
> 
> Barking dogs is part of living in a neighborhood I have found. As long as a neighbor trys to correct it I don't mind it. If they are sitting inside and just letting them bark for hours (like my neighbor did) that's when its a problem. So your doing good by trying to correct the issue.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


my issue was a little different than the original poster because the first time I met this lady was when i got back from an all day fishing trip in Venice to come home to this crazy lady yelling and screeming the dogs barked all day. so we got off on the wrong foot to start with. If she had toddlers at the house I would be empathetic, but her youngest is about 16 years old. The only time she heard my dogs barking was when she was outside of her house, not inside. I think the real issue was that my dogs would cause her dogs to bark. I actually have video of my dogs quitely playing outside while her dogs went absolutely ape**** on the other side of the fence. I'm not friends with her husband and dont like dealing with DA's so, I told her how I really felt.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

aggie82josh said:


> to the original poster...do your dogs have plenty of toys/chew toys to keep them entertained during the day? If it's seperation anxiety, you might try melatonin (sp).


Yes, tons of chew toys. But there definitely is a separation anxiety thing going on with two of them.



mike1970lee said:


> Rent the movie Grown Ups, do what Kevin James did to his dog. Just messing with you I have no answers for your problems. Good Luck


Alright Mike. Since you're messing with me I'm going to spill the beans. mike1970lee is the "wife" of my buddy next store.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

aggie82josh said:


> my issue was a little different than the original poster because the first time I met this lady was when i got back from an all day fishing trip in Venice to come home to this crazy lady yelling and screeming the dogs barked all day. so we got off on the wrong foot to start with. If she had toddlers at the house I would be empathetic, but her youngest is about 16 years old. The only time she heard my dogs barking was when she was outside of her house, not inside. I think the real issue was that my dogs would cause her dogs to bark. I actually have video of my dogs quitely playing outside while her dogs went absolutely ape**** on the other side of the fence. I'm not friends with her husband and dont like dealing with DA's so, I told her how I really felt.


knew there was probably more to the story. didnt mean to make it sound like you were in the wrong. just throwing out my experience.

to the OP my dogs used to run up and down the fence barking and playing with the dogs on the other side. i put up a hot wire about 2' off of the fence and that corrected that plus it keeps them out of the flower bed. dont know if thats part of the reason yours bark but it might help and they are fairly cheap.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Part Timer said:


> knew there was probably more to the story. didnt mean to make it sound like you were in the wrong. just throwing out my experience.
> 
> to the OP my dogs used to run up and down the fence barking and playing with the dogs on the other side. i put up a hot wire about 2' off of the fence and that corrected that plus it keeps them out of the flower bed. dont know if thats part of the reason yours bark but it might help and they are fairly cheap.


Thanks for the responses so far.

No Part Timer, this is bothering her when they are inside and we are gone. Now, they definitely bark like banshees if outside. So the standard drill we started doing is letting them out but at first bark we call them back inside.

We're just trying to figure this out. The wife has actually been fairly rude towards us a couple times recently. But I still want to correct the situation. If our dogs have really been such a nuisance I want it to stop, regardless of who the complainer is.

It looks like I'm going to go with a couple of bark collars for the two big ones and those anti-bark devices around the house. Still hoping someone has personal experience with a quality brand. This keeping the peace is looking like it might be going a little north of $200.00.

Isn't there a guy with a blonde/yellow lab as his avatar that trains labs? Maybe he just trains his own dog to hunt. I remember him posting some dog training advice on a thread a while back.


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Tri-Tronics makes the best bark collars on the market.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

mike1970lee said:


> Rent the movie Grown Ups, do what Kevin James did to his dog. Just messing with you I have no answers for your problems. Good Luck





mrau said:


> Alright Mike. Since you're messing with me I'm going to spill the beans. mike1970lee is the "wife" of my buddy next store.


Baaaaahhh! Lol. That's funny. err. I mean handle your ol lady mike. WTH's wrong with you?

J/k


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

DEERHUNTER280 said:


> Tri-Tronics makes the best bark collars on the market.


X2 on tri-tronics/garmin. They make the best bark collars, e-collars and tracking systems. They aren't cheap compared to other brands but they're worth the extra money. Spend a little more and get the collars with rechargeable batteries so you don't have to worry about replacing them. To the best of my knowledge, nobody makes a combo e-collar/bark collar but I maybe wrong. Good luck. I hate dogs that bark when they're not supposed to!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Bark collars do work. Make sure they are fit properly or they won't work. It shouldn't take but a few times for the dog to understand. If there hard headed or dumb maybe a bit longer. You can go to bass pro shops and get those. You don't have to spend big bux on those. There is a huge difference between bark and training collars. Tritonics and dogtra make quality products. Bark collars are alot cheaper,ive used them on my lab, that was 4 years ago,and she hasn't done it since then.

The boxes that send out the frequency work to,but not as fast or efficient in the house. Plus it doesn't only correct the dog that's barking,if one is sleeping they are getting hit with it to. 

I'd buy bark collars and put it on all of them. Nice fit,keep the receipt and let them have at it.


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by mike1970lee 
Rent the movie Grown Ups, do what Kevin James did to his dog. Just messing with you I have no answers for your problems. Good Luck
Quote:
Originally Posted by mrau 


Alright Mike. Since you're messing with me I'm going to spill the beans. mike1970lee is the "wife" of my buddy next store. 
Baaaaahhh! Lol. That's funny. err. I mean handle your ol lady mike. WTH's wrong with you?




J/k
Just went to Walmart and got the best shock collar on the market


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Mrau, first want to say that you are obviously a good person!! You want to resolve the situation and keep peace with your neighbors. A lot of people would care less. Your neighbors are lucky to have you as their neighbor. I personally have no experience with bark collars but have heard that they don't work that great on some dogs. Wish you luck.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Awesome guys. Several well spoken for brands. There are companies now that are paid to generate positive product reviews on the net. You really have to be able to read between the lines these days to identify real product reviews. Amazon was one of the last places with consistent real customer reviews, but they have even gotten sketchy.

Now, has anyone used the little boxes that emit a high-freq/annoying sound when a dog barks? They can be hung outdoors on your fence to keep your dogs from annoying your neighbors. My thought is to place a few in the house near the front doors and the windows that are this neighbors side of the house.

Thanks again for the manufacturer recs.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

fishin minnie said:


> Mrau, first want to say that you are obviously a good person!! You want to resolve the situation and keep peace with your neighbors. A lot of people would care less. Your neighbors are lucky to have you as their neighbor. I personally have no experience with bark collars but have heard that they don't work that great on some dogs. Wish you luck.


Thanks Minnie. I honestly can't say with certainty that I'd be shelling out the cash if it was just the wife involved. I do think I would just because its common courtesy. While she hasn't exactly been "spreading the love" for a while, I always try to avoid being "that guy." Her husband is the original class act though, so that made it a snap decision.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I didn't read all 4 pages but I don't not like no bark collars. Sometimes a dog will back to alert you to danger and I don't want to take that away from them


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Unless your neighbor feels threatened, she has no complaint. Let her get away with this, what is next?


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

I would start with one collar. Most cases one dog is the ring leader. When that dog gets lit up a couple times the others will sense a problem and quit also

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Cynoscion said:


> X2 on tri-tronics/garmin. They make the best bark collars, e-collars and tracking systems. They aren't cheap compared to other brands but they're worth the extra money. Spend a little more and get the collars with rechargeable batteries so you don't have to worry about replacing them. To the best of my knowledge, nobody makes a combo e-collar/bark collar but I maybe wrong. Good luck. I hate dogs that bark when they're not supposed to!


You're right. Can't find anything where a training collar does double duty as a bark collar working independently of the remote. I doubt they'll design one just for me, the one customer that wants one. Lol.

Man, those Tri-Tronics/Garmins are slick, and the Garmins with the moving maps in the remote look very cool. Great device for hunters that use their dogs in field. They do each have a branded bark collar and claim that they will allow a brief warning bark or two when they feel the need to do their security alarm thing, so we won't completely lose our dog security system.

Placing a call to the factory as soon as they open for a little more information, but leaning towards the Garmin Bark Limiter Deluxe right now.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

mrau said:


> has anyone used the little boxes that emit a high-freq/annoying sound when a dog barks? They can be hung outdoors on your fence to keep your dogs from annoying your neighbors. My thought is to place a few in the house near the front doors and the windows that are this neighbors side of the house.


My neighbor set one of these up outside my driveway gate for my dogs and it didn't do a **** thing.

I have a lab that will bark at night, but only when someone comes around, which is what I want. Occasionally, he will bark at a possum or something in the back yard and I will get on him for that, but barking when someone comes around my house at night is a good thing.

The neighbors are in their 70's and they are always complaining about noise. They even complained one day when my kids were playing basketball in the driveway and he said he could hear the ball bouncing in his house. I try to keep the peace because they are generally good people. They are just old and grumpy and apparently have exceptional hearing despite their age. At first it pizzed me off that they placed it where they did, but I quickly realized it didn't work so I let it go.


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know how I would have acted until I have a experienced the nuisance of a non stop barking dog but I have a neighbor that has a dog that barks at wee hours in the morning. What I found that worked great for me is every time the dog woke me up at 1, 2, 3 or 4am I just walked next door and rang his door bell until he woke up or I woke up everyone in his house. He would answer the door and ask me what's wrong and I would simply just point at this back yard and say your dog. Now before it got to this point when the dog would wake me up I would record the dog barking with my I-phone and then play it back for him to hear the next time I saw him and even point out the times it was waking me up. I tired to be nice and he just never got the point. He would just smile and tell me what do I do, my dog just barks and shrug his shoulders. So not only would his dog wake me up but it also would wake up my kids, so I just thought it was a nice to be able to return the favor. After repeating this step about 3 or 4 times he no longer leaves the dog outside at night anymore he got the point real fast.
Now he does still put the dog outside when he goes to work @ 5am and it will start barking non stop but its a good alarm clock for me


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

2 tablespoons of marine grade grease to 1 table spoon of syntheic oil and mix into a nice paste and a little dab on the posterior exit of the hounds and they will not be able to get enough compression. LOL, Just kidding I know this can be frustrating.


I dont know if it would be good to train the dogs not to bark. It is a deterrent from thieves and criminals. My advise is to find out what is causing the barking while you are out. If the yard people or passers by are visible from inside the house and that starts the barking then you may look at some different window treatments. Hopefully that is the case and an easy fix. If sound is causing it I dont know of any recommendations to insulate whole home.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

BATWING said:


> 2 tablespoons of marine grade grease to 1 table spoon of syntheic oil and mix into a nice paste and a little dab on the posterior exit of the hounds and they will not be able to get enough compression. LOL, Just kidding I know this can be frustrating.
> 
> I dont know if it would be good to train the dogs not to bark. It is a deterrent from thieves and criminals. My advise is to find out what is causing the barking while you are out. If the yard people or passers by are visible from inside the house and that starts the barking then you may look at some different window treatments. Hopefully that is the case and an easy fix. If sound is causing it I dont know of any recommendations to insulate whole home.


We've looked at that (windows) and also just putting them in different parts of the house when gone. It's hard to describe it but there is no way to keep them from her side unless we stuff all four into a closet. Plus, how stupid would we feel if we had the dogs stuffed away in one room while a thief came in and cleaned out the rest of the house.

Supposedly this Garmin will allow them to learn that they can make a couple of warning barks so that will be plan A. And if a burglar just looks in and sees "Bear," he's going elsewhere. Bear is actually kind of a creampuff, but he looks ferocious as hell. So there's that too.

Jtupper: Thanks for the review on the anti-barking box thing. Won't waste additional money on those at least.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Cynoscion said:


> X2 on tri-tronics/garmin. They make the best bark collars, e-collars and tracking systems. They aren't cheap compared to other brands but they're worth the extra money. Spend a little more and get the collars with rechargeable batteries so you don't have to worry about replacing them. To the best of my knowledge, nobody makes a combo e-collar/bark collar but I maybe wrong. Good luck. I hate dogs that bark when they're not supposed to!


Disregard my post #29. Talked to the Tri-Tronics/Garmin factory a bit ago. They actually have a model called the Delta Sport. It operates manually with a remote and has a built in (automatic) bark limiter. First one ever made according to the rep.

$250.00 (Ouch!) plus $130.00 (Ouch again) for additional collars. The remote will work with up to three collars.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I wonder if you left a TV on so they could hear something if it would help. I know nothing about bark collars, but I wish my neighbor would get a couple for his dogs.


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

My puupy is currently outside in her crate cause it whines and its annoying as hell. Wife got made cause I told her its her fault, so I shouldnt have told her, but it is. She lets it out and thinks it has to go to the bathroom cause its whining. Just recently read to stop saying no when it whines, cause it gets attention negative but still attention. I said no so many time so its really pointless anyways so worth trying. 

Everytime it whines I think of the old adage about doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result, and add to it whining and it is driving me insane. 

Any tips for a highly intelligent, soft-hearted, stubborn swamp poodle 7 month old to stop whining when in her crate is very very appreciated. Also she constantly jumps up on me, when excited. A buddy with a Boykin told me to knee her, which I hate to do cause she cowers at anything even too stern a voice but I did it anyways and she still *********** jumps up on me. She is wearing my patience especially after the embarrassment from last Saturdays dove hunt.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I know it is hard but ignore the whining and she will eventually stop whining. 

On the jumping up on you:

I'm pretty hard on dogs. Knee her, smack her down, whatever it takes to make her learn a negative association with jumping up on you. If she cowers, so be it. I use actions more than words with behavior problems. Dogs don't talk, they touch so it is my belief that a firm "touch" speaks volumes (pun intended) when it comes to training. I'm by no means telling you to beat her for jumping on you but be firm and if she is smart, it'll only take a few times before she figures it out, excited or not.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I had a a issue of my dog being aggressive to the people renting the house next to me. Live on a canal in RPT and weekly renters. She was a stray and then got defensive and just a chain link fence separated us. I ended up getting a bark collar from Academy ~$50 and it has worked great. Took about a week at most and no more prob. It is solely a bark collar not a trainer. When the dog growls or barks the vibration in their throat sets off the collar to shock. Starts off minor shock then increases every time they continue in like a 30 sec period before resetting. Plus from academy if it doesnt work can always take it back.

This is the one I used.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/sportdog-brand-nobark-6-electronic-dog-collar/pid-39041?N=49636524


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

bark collar for sure.. but I wouldn't keep them on them full time. use it until they quit barking constantly when you are gone. once that problem is fixed I would take them off. that way if someone breaks into your house they can still bark do there job. I wouldn't go with the box in the house for this reason. 

in conclusion using the bark collar to curb the behavior you (neighbors wife) doesnt like does not mean you have to give up your "wireless security system" 



KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## ScottRichards (Dec 13, 2011)

*Barking dogs*

You need to get a SportDog NOBARK 10R. That'll do the trick.


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

This is what I bought for my dogs who barked at anything they heard outside and always woke up my baby during his naps. It worked for me. Check it out.

http://www.ultimatebarkcontrol.com/...FSZp7Aod4msAKw#page=Main-Tab&pk_kwd={keyword}


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> I wonder if you left a TV on so they could hear something if it would help. I know nothing about bark collars, but I wish my neighbor would get a couple for his dogs.


Shaggy-That's actually something we've considered. Great minds think alike. We haven't tried it yet, because until the collars come in we just want to keep the peace. For now we're stuffing them (all 4) into a bathroom if we'll be out for a while. But, we're going to setup a small TV near the big screen and run that when we're gone as well for extra insurance.



marshhunter said:


> bark collar for sure.. but I wouldn't keep them on them full time. use it until they quit barking constantly when you are gone. once that problem is fixed I would take them off. that way if someone breaks into your house they can still bark do there job. I wouldn't go with the box in the house for this reason.
> 
> in conclusion using the bark collar to curb the behavior you (neighbors wife) doesnt like does not mean you have to give up your "wireless security system"
> 
> KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


These Delta Sports are supposed to allow the dog(s) to bark to a certain level. I'm going to remember your advice though. If we can confirm that they've gone into a permanent softer bark mode we'll take them off. I'll post up a review after we've had them for a while. Saw plenty of good reviews, but like I mentioned in an earlier post its hard to filter through the faked verse real online reviews anymore. I'm hoping Tri-Tronics quality hasn't suffered since Garmin took over. I think being Garmin, they might have had some initial growing pains early on with the combination of companies, but they are probably putting out a good product. This training/bark limiter model being new is my main concern.



chris33 said:


> This is what I bought for my dogs who barked at anything they heard outside and always woke up my baby during his naps. It worked for me. Check it out.
> 
> http://www.ultimatebarkcontrol.com/...FSZp7Aod4msAKw#page=Main-Tab&pk_kwd={keyword}


That's exactly the kind of "box" I asked about somewhere in this thread. Somebody posted the brand they had didn't work, but knowing you have one that does is good information in case the collars don't pan out. That will be a hard step to take though, since at that point no barking will occur and bye-bye wireless alarm. Lol.

Thanks everyone for all the advice. Very difficult situation. Her husband really is as good a guy as you could find. Hopefully this problem will go away as soon as the collars show up. Just ordered (Delta Sport Dog Training Collar) so should be in Mon/Tue. Thanks!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

DEERHUNTER280 said:


> Tri-Tronics makes the best bark collars on the market.


 there it is


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Had the Garmin/Tri-tronic Delta Sport collars on the two large (loudest) dogs about a week now. The one remote pairs to the collars as advertised and controls both collars/dogs in the different manual training modes. The bark collar mode is a standalone automatic program. You set it with the remote and then the remote doesn't do anything until you select a manual mode.

The manual was a little lacking in information on a couple of things, but I called the factory and an American voice quickly talked me through my questions. Thanks again for the recommendations. If I hadn't researched Tri-Tronics/Garmin I'd never have found this collar and its the only one out there that does what we wanted.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

1) you may live too close to your neighbor

2) try putting the bark collar on the wife first


----------



## pokyswift2 (Nov 14, 2012)

get up early and run the dogs. this will wear them out a bit


----------



## sulias (Oct 28, 2013)

My personal preference is to put a bit of work in myself first so Im all for exercising them to use all of that energy.

I play music for my dogs also when I am not at home and I sometimes leave the TV on. A calm assertive approach when correcting them when it is not appropriate to bark and mainly consistency. Rewarding them when they listen after you do a firm shush works for my two dogs. Hope this helps

Sulia 
Website Owner
http://dogbehaviortrainingguide.com


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

sulias said:


> My personal preference is to put a bit of work in myself first so Im all for exercising them to use all of that energy.
> 
> I play music for my dogs also when I am not at home and I sometimes leave the TV on. A calm assertive approach when correcting them when it is not appropriate to bark and mainly consistency. Rewarding them when they listen after you do a firm shush works for my two dogs. Hope this helps
> 
> ...


Thanks for adding to the other info everyone else was good enough to offer Sulia. I dug up this thread to locate the "box" Chris33 recommended in post 41. The problem is only occurring when we're gone so we've ordered this box now. The bark collars have seemed to have been working, but we went to my folks for a day and a half for Thanksgiving and the neighbor came over and complained to the dog sitter on one of her visits.

Since the bark collars seemed to be doing the job we didn't try leaving a TV or radio on ... I think Shaggy had already mentioned trying that. We're going to start doing that now too. With this box we're now a lot of $$ into trying to keep the peace. Short of having their vocal chords removed, I don't know what's left to try if this box doesn't work.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

mrau said:


> Thanks for adding to the other info everyone else was good enough to offer Sulia. I dug up this thread to locate the "box" Chris33 recommended in post 41. The problem is only occurring when we're gone so we've ordered this box now. The bark collars have seemed to have been working, but we went to my folks for a day and a half for Thanksgiving and the neighbor came over and complained to the dog sitter on one of her visits.
> 
> Since the bark collars seemed to be doing the job we didn't try leaving a TV or radio on ... I think Shaggy had already mentioned trying that. We're going to start doing that now too. With this box we're now a lot of $$ into trying to keep the peace. Short of having their vocal chords removed, I don't know what's left to try if this box doesn't work.


I give you credit for making every attempt. If you are ever on the other end of constantly barking dogs it can be a nightmare. Personally I have owned dogs all my life and have one now but no way would I impose on my neighbors either - so again, you are doing the right thing


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

grayson said:


> I give you credit for making every attempt. If you are ever on the other end of constantly barking dogs it can be a nightmare. Personally I have owned dogs all my life and have one now but no way would I impose on my neighbors either - so again, you are doing the right thing


Thanks. It's really more the neighbor's wife than anything. The husband is a great guy and I can't count the number of times when they are barking outside for more than a few minutes it's because he is messing with them at the front gate. Not malicious at all; he just likes to throw sticks for the lab over the gate and the lab barks at him between tosses. He doesn't mind the dogs at all. And I asked the neighbors on our other side and they said they've never been bothered by it. Part of me thinks there isn't going to be a way to solve this issue, but he's a great guy so we're trying.

So does anyone have any ideas if the "bark box" and leaving the TV on doesn't do the trick? I can't think of anything else that would work when we're not here, the problem is when we're gone, but maybe someone has an idea we haven't come across yet?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mrau said:


> Now, has anyone used the little boxes that emit a high-freq/annoying sound when a dog barks? They can be hung outdoors on your fence to keep your dogs from annoying your neighbors. My thought is to place a few in the house near the front doors and the windows that are this neighbors side of the house.
> 
> Thanks again for the manufacturer recs.


I used the little box on my last weiner dawg. Danged dog barked at EVERYTHING..whether she was inside or out. Doxies have a voice like a Great Dane so I can see how it could irritate someone. The box worked like a charm on her. Put one by the front door and one on the patio.. She figured out in about two days that barking made her ears hurt like hell.. I might have just got lucky...but they sure worked in my mess... Think I got them at Petco.. I switched them off at night cuz I want barking after dark if she heard something..


----------



## barkingmadtraining125 (Dec 7, 2013)

With a bit of luck, between early encouraging experiences with a responsible breeder and your dog, he or she has developed a confident. You can also visit about dog barking for more information.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Some people don't know when they have it good! I wish I could hear a dog bark. I would even be happy to hear my wife bark.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Didnt read all the post but I had a dog that d id that. A good bark collar stopped the problem.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Ask the neighbor's wife out on a date. The dogs should not be an issue after that.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

We had the same problem with our dog. He would bark all day for no reason so we got him a kennel. Let them out in the morning for a few hours then in the kennel when we are gone. No more problems. 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

Tractor supply bark collars.... Two labs stopped their craziness after a few days... Now use as needed


----------



## spav350 (Mar 14, 2013)

I didn't read every post, but I have experience with bark collars. They shoudln't be left on the dog 24/7. In time (about 24 hours or so) the skin on the area that the contacts touch, becomes raw and will eventually start to bleed. Ask me how I know. We have a yellow lab that barks non stop when we pull in the drive way after work. No amount of yelling, whooping, etc. will stop her. The bark collar will, but we can't leave it on her all the time because of this issue. A good friend that trains retrievers for a living recommended tying a cow bell to the dogs collar. He said sometimes that's all that's needed to stop them. He said it's worked on a few dogs he's trained in the past. Seems harmless to the dog, but I can't say if it acutally works. It is however cheaper than buying bark collars right off the bat. Good luck.


----------

